# Got wet here



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Back to mud, the wife tried to get into the garden to get a tomato for her sandwich:


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

yup, same here. What has been a pretty bad year for dry hay has been awesome for my sweetcorn. Its matured a lot later than I hoped but the quality of appearance is there. A little lower sugar content but my customers are real happy with it. The cows wont mind clearing up the remains either.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Not bad here, ponds are really low even though we have had ample moisture. All rains have come really nice with no run off. I think we could get wet soon though if weather pattern doesn't change. Pop up storms in the area almost daily and humidity has not been below 70% for 3 weeks now. Can't even think of drying hay. Sure would be nice to go into drought now until about the first of March. Getting impatient to get the combine rolling, after all it is September now!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

The wife is completely disgusted right now, managed to keep up with the garden regardless of how wet it was earlier. Picture perfect and not a weed to be found, that has changed rather drastically now.

It's going to have to start getting drier here or there will be soybeans out yet when the snow starts to fly.

It's been horrible here for hay, 25 acres that I should have got 5 cuttings on will only get three and that's if it quits raining. Another 40 that I should have got 4 on will also only be three, another 38 that I should have got three on will only get two on just like the rest that I couldn't get made till the third week of July. In a word has sucked to make hay here this year. Have thought about wrapping it just to get done, but since everybody in Northern Indiana has been wrapping hay, I might as well put a free sign on it then. Have never seen so many wrappers going one way or another past the farm before.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Bad year here, too. Some is self imposed. I should have cut/baled this week. About 80% of other fields were cut this week around here. Now it's raining. Looks like it'll be tough to make dry hay now. 
Ordered a tote of crop saver. Gonna need plenty.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Same here. No rain from June 16 til mid August. Crop was seriously in trouble and some of it was too late. Since then we've had 12" in the last 2 weeks. Seems normal weather is the average of a lot of extremes.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Only one good rain event in July and one in August .The rest just tiny showers no help to the crop but goofed up hay making. Held up but now it is dry, very dry. fourth cutting 12 days away need water. double crop beans hurting . This is going to be a very good crop year in the mid Atlantic region. but maybe not the record setter USDA predicts


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

mlappin said:


> The wife is completely disgusted right now, managed to keep up with the garden regardless of how wet it was earlier. Picture perfect and not a weed to be found, that has changed rather drastically now.
> 
> It's going to have to start getting drier here or there will be soybeans out yet when the snow starts to fly.
> 
> It's been horrible here for hay, 25 acres that I should have got 5 cuttings on will only get three and that's if it quits raining. Another 40 that I should have got 4 on will also only be three, another 38 that I should have got three on will only get two on just like the rest that I couldn't get made till the third week of July. In a word has sucked to make hay here this year. Have thought about wrapping it just to get done, but since everybody in Northern Indiana has been wrapping hay, I might as well put a free sign on it then. Have never seen so many wrappers going one way or another past the farm before.


I got the opposite problem as you for cutting. Iam going to get very little second cut and only on the heavy ground because its been so dry. The only places that grew decent hay was where the snow drifted to provide moisture. Yields are very low. Infact some of my oats were not even worth cutting so I just turned the cattle out to clean them up. My pasture for the cattle is gone two months before normal. It was so cold this spring only half the garden came up and the other half. Will some of it grew to about half normal size and the rest died from being dry. At least I only had to mow the lawn once this year.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

1.5" again last night.For the last month it seems to have rained some every other day,humidity very high.I see some black hay in windrows.I have some that should of been cut 2 weeks ago but with the weather and everything else going on I let it stand.Purple hay sells better than black hay.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

swmnhay said:


> 1.5" again last night.For the last month it seems to have rained some every other day,humidity very high.I see some black hay in windrows.I have some that should of been cut 2 weeks ago but with the weather and everything else going on I let it stand.Purple hay sells better than black hay.


Absolutely. Besides, hay is gonna be high again this year and purple will sell. Stemmy black won't.

I'm sitting tight on 30+ acres, have the itch to do it but I can do the purple too.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

hog987 said:


> At least I only had to mow the lawn once this year.


I'm still waiting on summer grass, seems I've had to mow every 4-5 days all summer. just like in the spring.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

I've heard tell that wintertime haying is doable, in fact, I had one person tell me the best hay they ever had was winter hay (it was done for them).

I may be in that boat this year. At least it will not be a sweat experience.

Watching NWS like a hawk lately.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

mlappin said:


> Back to mud, the wife tried to get into the garden to get a tomato for her sandwich:


I can't resist commenting (laughing) in as much as I do the gardening. Been there many times this year. Muddy knees too.


----------

